

Why Robbing a Bank is a Bad Idea - benackles
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/store/10.1111/j.1740-9713.2012.00570.x/asset/j.1740-9713.2012.00570.x.pdf;jsessionid=22A7802B4157684B747E50F0A63AB295.d04t03?v=1&t=h3lm7nft&s=93a9186167c51f0670aa237892d4971aa91b352f

======
ColinWright

        Forbidden
    
        You don't have permission to access
        /store/10.1111/j.1740-9713.2012.00570.x/asset/j.1740-9713.2012.00570.x.pdf
        on this server.

